# Question about Kayakers out on the lakes with speed boaters and skiers



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

I have heard plenty of complaining about jetskis ruining people's experience on the water. Nice to hear that kayak owners are now taking heat from all the complainers out there! 

Get off my lake kid!!


----------



## garyb (Jan 23, 2003)

kayaks are like bicycles on a public road, they think they own the road as with kayaks, go on patterson lake where msu owns alot of property and u will see what i mean. what will happen if everyone started to snorkel then when what . sometimes someone has to get killed before they act on it.


----------



## feedinggrounds (Jul 21, 2009)

DirtySteve said:


> I have heard plenty of complaining about jetskis ruining people's experience on the water. Nice to hear that kayak owners are now taking heat from all the complainers out there!
> 
> Get off my lake kid!!


I cannot hear the all day Drone of engines and wave slapping from the kayaks, nor have the Loons and babies been run down by kayaks, I do recall the wave runner that smashed into my 10 foot by 10 foot swim raft painted bright red, white and blue 20 yards from our dock. The waverunner blamed the anchored all season raft.


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

feedinggrounds said:


> I cannot hear the all day Drone of engines and wave slapping from the kayaks, nor have the Loons and babies been run down by kayaks, I do recall the wave runner that smashed into my 10 foot by 10 foot swim raft painted bright red, white and blue 20 yards from our dock. The waverunner blamed the anchored all season raft.


I was up at my sister's place 2 weeks ago. She lives on a canal off of a lake. A family at one end of the canal had 4 children at their cabin using kayaks. It looked like two of them had never used a kayak and the other two were giving them instructions. These kids were 10-13 in age in would guess....all girls. They were practicing in the canal which is pretty quiet and it is nowake. A pretty safe place for a kid to learn in my opinion. I watched two old people on either side of the canal sit on their deck waiting for them to kayak by. They proceeded scream at them for being to close to the pontoon boat as they passed thru. One of them later went and complained to the parents that the kids were bumping into their pontoon boat as they went by. Maybe they had earlier in the day or something but they sure didn't when I was watching. I couldn't believe that these two people would yell at a couple of kids enjoying themselves and not bothering anyone.


----------



## motocross269 (Dec 6, 2014)

DirtySteve said:


> I was up at my sister's place 2 weeks ago. She lives on a canal off of a lake. A family at one end of the canal had 4 children at their cabin using kayaks. It looked like two of them had never used a kayak and the other two were giving them instructions. These kids were 10-13 in age in would guess....all girls. They were practicing in the canal which is pretty quiet and it is nowake. A pretty safe place for a kid to learn in my opinion. I watched two old people on either side of the canal sit on their deck waiting for them to kayak by. They proceeded scream at them for being to close to the pontoon boat as they passed thru. One of them later went and complained to the parents that the kids were bumping into their pontoon boat as they went by. Maybe they had earlier in the day or something but they sure didn't when I was watching. I couldn't believe that these two people would yell at a couple of kids enjoying themselves and not bothering anyone.


Some people need to get a life...Geeez....If Kayaks...That make no noise and move at a snails pace..are peoples biggest worries then they need to really find a hobby.....SMH...
For the OP...Treat Kayakers with respect and give them a wide berth...no different then any other slower moving vessel on the water...
Kayak fishing is the fastest growing segment of our sport and it gets alot of young people out on the water at a minimal cost....God knows the sport of fishing can use the growth...


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

Well the original thread title didn't mention rivers but I'd like to make a suggestion based on what I've seen of kayaks on the Detroit River since they started showing up there years back.

If you hear the big freighter blowing the horn three times or more, it's for you stupid. Get out of the channel you moron. That flags not gonna help.

Sorry...


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Ever kayak the mouth of the Boardman River on Labor Day weekend seeing any kings are trickling in? There's a lot of tours that come through and most of them forego lifejackets in the name of getting a tan. Hard to concentrate sometimes.


----------



## Lucky Dog (Jul 4, 2004)

Kayakers have joined the ranks of jet ski's and rag baggers as being the A-holes of the water.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

All entry-level boating, with no previous experience. Same with those SUP paddle boarders. Seen some of those fools at Belle Isle dodging icebergs (the smart ones were wearing wet suits)


----------



## feedinggrounds (Jul 21, 2009)

Lucky Dog said:


> Kayakers have joined the ranks of jet ski's and rag baggers as being the A-holes of the water.


They are not even close. Not by a long shot.


----------



## Lucky Dog (Jul 4, 2004)

feedinggrounds said:


> They are not even close. Not by a long shot.


Yea, you are right. They are way worse than jet ski's and rag baggers.


----------



## feedinggrounds (Jul 21, 2009)

Lucky Dog said:


> Yea, you are right. They are way worse than jet ski's and rag baggers.


Humor me, what the hell is a rag bagger?


----------



## feedinggrounds (Jul 21, 2009)

Lucky Dog said:


> Yea, you are right. They are way worse than jet ski's and rag baggers.


I am biased, as I have witnessed a death from a out of control high speed water craft, it veered into a swimming area and struck a person in the head killing him. The man killed heard someone yell, turned in time to be struck square in the face. Had to relive that over and over again in court. That could not have happened with a runaway kayak.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

feedinggrounds said:


> Humor me, what the hell is a rag bagger?


I'm suspecting a sailboat aka wind ******. Lol


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

feedinggrounds said:


> I am biased, as I have witnessed a death from a out of control high speed water craft, it veered into a swimming area and struck a person in the head killing him. The man killed heard someone yell, turned in time to be struck square in the face. Had to relive that over and over again in court. That could not have happened with a runaway kayak.


My wife had a patient that killed his grandson with a pontoon boat. Accidents happen with any type of boat.


----------



## RonSwanson (Apr 20, 2016)

I had this explained to me during my safety course by the DNR boat guys. The more manuverable vessel (speed boat, pontoon, jet ski, etc) is to yield the right of way to the less manuverable (kayak or canoe) regardless of if that vessel is under power. 

That being side the only person whose actions you can control are your own and when I am paddling I try to not test others knowledge of boating laws or common courtesy. Many do not have the necessary skills to safely operate their vessels and even more have enough hubris to drink to intoxication while on the water. If I had to rank my least favorite vessel, no question jet ski is #1 followed closely by the "high holiday" water sport enthusiasts regardless of vessel.


----------



## kzoofisher (Mar 6, 2011)

RonSwanson said:


> "high holiday" water sport enthusiasts regardless of vessel.


 That's funny.

Seriously though, kayaks and canoes might cause me a little delay every now and again but they never ruin the fishing like jet skis, wake boats etc. I'll take the paddlers, thank you.


----------



## feedinggrounds (Jul 21, 2009)

DirtySteve said:


> My wife had a patient that killed his grandson with a pontoon boat. Accidents happen with any type of boat.


So true, but would you if given a choice rather get in accident with a 45 lb kayak with operator or a 600 lb jet ski with operator at both vessles full speed?


----------



## Hauptmann6 (Oct 19, 2012)

RonSwanson said:


> If I had to rank my least favorite vessel, no question jet ski is #1 followed closely by the "high holiday" water sport enthusiasts regardless of vessel.


Closely followed by bass boats. 90% of the non-jetski problems I've had are with bassboats.


----------



## Janehal (May 1, 2003)

Dove hunters vs. Non dove hunters....................Bear hunters with dogs vs. bait hunters............somehow we need to a get along and enjoy the waters or we will surely see more restrictions in the future..................there is enough water for all of us........


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

Far Beyond Driven said:


> No. You can buy and run a 100 mph boat with nothing more than a signature.


And grandma can buy a $900,000 motor home bus and drive it 80 mph up I 75 with nothing more than a signature. (She used to drive a Yaris by the way)


----------



## toto (Feb 16, 2000)

I think I'd rather drive the motorhome at 80 than the Yaris.


----------

